# Zynga Inc (NASDAQ:ZNGA)



## AnimeEd (Jul 22, 2012)

"Zynga Inc. (Zynga), is a provider of social game services with 240 million average monthly active users over 175 countries. The Company develops, markets and operates online social games as live services played over the Internet and on social networking sites and mobile platforms. The Company’s games are accessible on Facebook, other social networks and mobile platforms to players globally, wherever and whenever they want. It operates its games as live services. All of its games are free to play, and it generates revenue through the in-game sale of virtual goods and advertising. In March 2012, the Company acquired New York-based social game developer OMGPOP, makers of the cultural hit mobile game, Draw Something, and over 35 additional social games. In 2012, the Company launched several new games, including Hidden Chronicles, Zynga Bingo, Scramble With Friends, Slingo and Dream Heights. "

These guys are down 38% in the after market today after earnings. Honestly, I feel that these guys will probably keep going down and down. Their games are all quite mindless and time-consuming. This company has a really bad reputation online. I just don't know why I didn't have the foresight to short their stock before...


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

They're not profitable. Not sure where they will end up, but how many companies with $1B+ in revenue are good investments when they're still not profitable?


----------



## AnimeEd (Jul 22, 2012)

doctrine said:


> They're not profitable. Not sure where they will end up, but how many companies with $1B+ in revenue are good investments when they're still not profitable?


There is a lot of "dumb" money at work here. Lots of people who wants a piece of the next big thing but doesn't understand the what they are investing in. I just did some DD on Zynga and there are a lot of analysts and financial bloggers preaching about this company. Really eye-opening..... Of course, hindsight 20/20 and all that.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

AnimeEd said:


> There is a lot of "dumb" money at work here. Lots of people who wants a piece of the next big thing but doesn't understand the what they are investing in. I just did some DD on Zynga and there are a lot of analysts and financial bloggers preaching about this company. Really eye-opening..... Of course, hindsight 20/20 and all that.


DIE Zynga for violating all my rules of a good company.


----------



## Andre112 (Apr 27, 2011)

All I know is around the time they bought OMGPOP/Draw Something, people stopped playing it.


----------

